# March’s MBLD Marathon Challenge (MMM Challenge)



## Llewelys (Jan 2, 2022)

The idea : on the nth day of March, solve n cubes MBLD style.
So on the 1st, 1 cube
On the 2nd, 2 cubes
On the 3rd, 3 cubes …

Depending on your level/motivation, you can :
- do the whole marathon as described above
- do a half marathon (either end the challenge on the 15th or restart at 1 cube after the 15th)
- solve 1 cube on the 1st and 2nd, then 2 cubes on the 3rd and 4th, then 3 cubes on the 5th and 6th (ending with 15 cubes on the 29th and 30th) ; do any number of cubes you want on the 31st
- solve 2n/3n/4n/5n cubes on the nth day
- set any other goal

You’re of course not limited to 10 minutes per cube / one hour.

Now. Not everyone has the number of cubes required to do this.
- Cubes with logos are allowed.
- You can use 4x4, 5x5 etc by just scrambling the outer layers.
- You can solve a whole 4x4, 5x5 etc blindfolded. A 4BLD+ would not count as a DNF if it’s not entirely solved. I’m thinking of counting the solved pieces : 20 pieces solved would count as one 3x3 solved, 40 pieces as two 3x3 solved etc.
- You can do it Real Man style : scramble a cube, memo it, do another scramble on top of it, memo it again etc. Then execute in the reverse order. So if you do 4 scrambles on one cube, it’d allow you to do 12 scrambles on 3 cubes, and thus have a 12/12 success possibility with just 3 cubes. It’s harder since you can only see each scramble once so can’t review your memo, and a DNF would DNF all the scrambles done on the cube (so only 0/12, 4/12, 8/12 and 12/12 scores possible with the previous example).
If anyone has better/other ideas, please submit them.

To submit your attempts, create a post and edit it every day with a picture of your attempt once you’re done. You don’t have to time yourself, time isn’t important here.


----------



## Swamp347 (Jan 2, 2022)

This is cool!! I have a question though. For the Real Man Challenge wouldn’t the second scramble just go to a solved state? Or am I just confused?


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 2, 2022)

Cool! I just have to learn the memo palace and blind now :/


----------



## Llewelys (Jan 2, 2022)

Swamp347 said:


> This is cool!! I have a question though. For the Real Man Challenge wouldn’t the second scramble just go to a solved state? Or am I just confused?


Scramble 1 - memo 1 - scramble 2 - memo 2 - scramble 3 - memo 3 - scramble 4 - memo 4 - exec 4 - exec 3 - exec 2 - exec 1

exec 4 takes the cube back to scramble 3
exec 3 takes the cube back to scramble 2
exec 2 takes the cube back to scramble 1
exec 1 takes the cube back to a solved state

Think of it as like doing R U F L, then L' F' U' R'


----------



## Swamp347 (Jan 2, 2022)

Llewelys said:


> Scramble 1 - memo 1 - scramble 2 - memo 2 - scramble 3 - memo 3 - scramble 4 - memo 4 - exec 4 - exec 3 - exec 2 - exec 1
> 
> exec 4 takes the cube back to scramble 3
> exec 3 takes the cube back to scramble 2
> ...


So let’s say that I’m on scramble 4. I’d have to memorise the cube to get it to scramble 3 (which is different than a normal solution). How would I know what scramble 3 looked like?


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 2, 2022)

Swamp347 said:


> So let’s say that I’m on scramble 4. I’d have to memorise the cube to get it to scramble 3 (which is different than a normal solution). How would I know what scramble 3 looked like?


You solve the cube in between each memo, so when you look at each scramble it will go back to solved. However, when you get prepared to solve it, you stack each scramble on top of each other. So as an outsider, you won't actually be solving anything until the last execution, but for you, you will de solving each scramble on top of each one.

Here's an example, courtesy of @abunickabhi


----------



## Swamp347 (Jan 2, 2022)

Ok


GenTheThief said:


> You solve the cube in between each memo, so when you look at each scramble it will go back to solved. However, when you get prepared to solve it, you stack each scramble on top of each other. So as an outsider, you won't actually be solving anything until the last execution, but for you, you will de solving each scramble on top of each one.
> 
> Here's an example, courtesy of @abunickabhi


Ok that makes more sense. Now I want to try it! Sorry for the bother!


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 3, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> You solve the cube in between each memo, so when you look at each scramble it will go back to solved. However, when you get prepared to solve it, you stack each scramble on top of each other. So as an outsider, you won't actually be solving anything until the last execution, but for you, you will de solving each scramble on top of each one.
> 
> Here's an example, courtesy of @abunickabhi


I remember Graham trying this once for 10 cubes. Like he did 10 cube scramble on one cube, memoed it all and then executed it. It was too painstaking.


----------

